
Why Facebook Advertising Is Dead (Mostly) - stuartjdavidson
http://stuartjdavidson.com/facebook-advertising-dead/
======
amits89
I would day not dead, but ROI is very poor if we calculate the amount which we
invest in Facebook marketing.

